# $450 bong broke, looking for advice and pricing to fix it?



## Frawsti (Mar 27, 2012)

A glass bumped the bottom of my bong and it broke, im not willing to give up on it though :c

So i was wondering if this is fixable? And if it is, about how much would i be looking at price-wise? 

The bottom of the bong has really thin glass, the rest of it is super thick though. Would it be possible to wrap a thick sheet of glass around the entire base to make it thicker? Sorry if that sounds rediculous, i know nothing about glasswork.


----------



## joliet jake (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow nice bong -Very cool - Not really what you wanted to hear but I thought i would wait here with ya while you find out.


----------



## Californicater (Mar 28, 2012)

I've seen joint and neck repairs. Thats an iffy spot, but I'm no pro.


----------



## Sparkoza (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you still have the piece of glass that was broken off of the bong?


----------



## Frawsti (Mar 28, 2012)

Sparkoza said:


> Do you still have the piece of glass that was broken off of the bong?


Yeah, i do.

And thanks jake


----------



## pharmacoping (Mar 28, 2012)

we have a resident glass man her, search around


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 28, 2012)

That is an impossible repair. It is impossible because of the variance in wall thickness, location of the break, and type of break it is.

In order for that to be repaired, you need to find a lathe shop that can re-anneal the piece, chuck it up on the lathe, re-work the entire bottom, and then re-anneal it in the kiln to get it back to you.

Is that really a $450 tube? Replacement time!


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 28, 2012)

ELECTRICAL TAPE!!! Fuck duct. Electrical is the way to go. You can even get some green or blue or yellow or whatever you want to match your bong. Wrap it nice and thick so that it helps protect the weakened area.


----------



## CashCrops (Mar 28, 2012)

It most likely is impossible as stated above, you can try EPOXY I have used this stuff on glass before but that is one hell of hard spot to fix.


----------



## missnu (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I would try to patch til I can get something that isn't that expensive...I mean if I pay that much for something it should be bulletproof...and last forever...


----------



## CashCrops (Mar 28, 2012)

I would glue a small handle on the broken piece so you have something to hold it in place with, then mix the epoxy and use a drywall screw to apply very small but consistent amount of epoxy on the bong itself, then hold your piece in place till it dries. Make sure you clean the area where you will be applying epoxy to with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 28, 2012)

Epoxy wont help seal the crack on picture two in the 11 o'clock position that is about 4 inches long going northwest. Sure, it might hold the chunk in place. But, the next tiny tap that tube gets that crack is going to complete by going around the entire funnel to the other side of it. I could break it the rest of the way around with my fingertips in a half second. Sorry to be the debbie downer, it sucks that it cant be repaired.


----------



## sine143 (Mar 28, 2012)

cover the entire bottom of the bong with jb weld. it'll be straight. and ugly.


----------



## Frawsti (Mar 28, 2012)

I could die, i was really hoping to come back here to good news. :[ I bought this less than a month ago, i really didnt want to trash it. :/

Thanks for the help everyone, it's much appreciated.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 28, 2012)

Dont trash it, still nice decorative art for your pad!


----------



## sine143 (Mar 28, 2012)

tellin ya.... 8 tubes of jb weld and you're golden.


----------



## dew-b (Mar 28, 2012)

Frawsti said:


> A glass bumped the bottom of my bong and it broke, im not willing to give up on it though :c
> 
> So i was wondering if this is fixable? And if it is, about how much would i be looking at price-wise?
> 
> ...


 with it being glass i would trash it. it will have tiny cracks that you can't see. it could break wile taking a hit after yoy patch it. always better safe then sorry.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there no way to cut it off, blow a new bottom and reattach?


----------



## unohu69 (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^ THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING (oops)


----------



## eDude (Mar 29, 2012)

That sucks.. it's really hard to mend broken glass like that. Honestly I'd be pissed that it was that thin. That's the most important place or worst place to be thin.. You gotta tap that thing all over to hear how thick it is. A friend of mine makes some with 10mm wall and it's soo thick you could beat a man to death with it and still take a rip.


----------



## TheDude007 (Mar 29, 2012)

Depending on where you live you can find a shop to repair glass bongs. I have one within 20 miles that will fix anything. Also if you want to attempt repair yourself....I'd suggest using waterproof silicone after putting the broken piece back in place.


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 29, 2012)

TheDude007 said:


> Depending on where you live you can find a shop to repair glass bongs. I have one within 20 miles that will fix anything. Also if you want to attempt repair yourself....I'd suggest using waterproof silicone after putting the broken piece back in place.


/facepalm

Attempt to repair it himself? Just by using silicone (bad) and putting a broken piece in (bad) and ignoring the cracks (bad). Ouch dude!!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Mar 29, 2012)

nice bong, but I would pay less than 400 holy crap wow. Replace it with a strong basic bong with some attachments like ash catcher and perculator attachments, and you should be able to save money. The problem is you had an all in one bong and when one part fails, it's fucked. Sorry for you BRO!


----------



## cerberus (Mar 30, 2012)

i have done this with a roor once, it was temp at best.

put the piece of glass that you have in its place and duck tape that shit on good like

now heres where the magic comes in.. :/

poor hot wax in the base (through the tem hole) swirl it around.

the tape and glass give it structure and the wax water seals it.


cleaning sucks

flakes of wax will eventually wear off

melting a bunch of wax and pouring it in the base is a hassle

but it does work..

kinda


good luck yo


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 7, 2012)

As cool as it is, $450 to put pot in and get high? I've seen thousands of dollars and broken bongs and its always sad, never amazed! Go buy 10 acrylic bongs with glass slide and you can get as high as you want and even play catch with them. I love nice big glass, I just can't dish out that kind of cash to let my stoned friends get even more stoned with. Oh well, maybe learn to blow glass your own and charge the next unlucky stonere $450 for his?


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 7, 2012)

If you have all the glass....
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/sg_glass/overview/Loctite-Glass-Glue.htm


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2012)

I feel your pain. I had a glass bong hand blown while i was in Egypt. it had intricate gold leaf patterns all of it.
It was 3 ft tall and a crimson red in color.

about a month after i got home my stepson dropped it. the lying fuck said he did not touch it
but no one else was home. I am sure that bong did not throw its self off of my dresser.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 7, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Oh well, maybe learn to blow glass your own and charge the next unlucky stonere $450 for his?


I've been at it almost 2 years and havent sold anything for $450 yet. 

To make that bong, you got about $40,000 worth of shop equipment.


----------



## bproof (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry for offtopic but why was that bong so expensive ?


----------



## WIGGIM (Apr 8, 2012)

bproof said:


> Sorry for offtopic but why was that bong so expensive ?


I was gonna say the same thing, not to sound like an A-hole here but that looks just like the $120 one I use to have , my buddy knocked the whole bottom in when he put it down on my 3 in grinder, it sucks though


----------

